# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  التحذير من التكالب على الدنيا

## أحمد البكري

*التحذير من التكالب على الدنيا*
*حسين بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ*
*الخطبة الأولى*
أما بعد: فيا أيها المسلمون، اتقوا الله جل وعلا؛ فالتقوى سبيلُ الفلاح، وطاعةُ الرحمن أساسُ كل فوزٍ ونجاحٍ.
أيها المُسلمون، أخطرُ شيءٍ اليوم على المُسلمين تكالبُهم على الدنيا، والتنافُس فيها تنافُس السِّباع على الفريسة، كل ذلك لِذاتِ الدنيا بدون إيثار الآخرة الباقية، ودون أن يكون هذا الحبُّ لهذه الدنيا الفانِية محكومًا بضوابِط الشرعِ وتوجيهاتِه وتعليماتِه.
ولقد حذَّرَنا ربُّنا جل وعلا من هذا المسلَكِ: {*يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ فَلَا تَغُرَّنَّكُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا وَلَا يَغُرَّنَّكُمْ بِاللَّهِ الْغَرُورُ*} [فاطر: 5].
المؤمنونُ أصحابُ رسالةٍ سامِيةٍ، ينظُرون لهذه الدنيا على أنها مزرعةٌ للآخرة، فيتزوَّدون منها، ويطلبون فضلَ الله جل وعلا وفقَ أوامره عزَّ شأنه، قلوبُهم مُتعلِّقةٌ بالآخرة والعملِ لها، مع أخذِهم بنصِيبهم من الدنيا بالعمل النافعِ المُثمِر والتجارةِ المحكومةِ بتقوى الله جل وعلا، {*فَإِذَا قُضِيَتِ الصَّلَاةُ فَانْتَشِرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَابْتَغُوا مِنْ فَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ*} [الجمعة: 10]، {*وَابْتَغِ فِيمَا آتَاكَ اللَّهُ الدَّارَ الْآخِرَةَ وَلَا تَنْسَ نَصِيبَكَ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا وَأَحْسِنْ كَمَا أَحْسَنَ اللَّهُ إِلَيْكَ وَلَا تَبْغِ الْفَسَادَ فِي الْأَرْضِ*} [القصص: 77].
إن المُتابِعَ لأحوال الأمة اليوم على مُستوى أفرادها ومُجتمعاتها وحُكَّامها ومحكوميها يجِدُ أن سببَ الشقاء وأصلَ المصائبِ والعَنَاء عند كثيرٍ من الناس، وأن أساسَ المِحَن والفِتَن تغليبُ حُبِّ الدنيا والافتِتانُ بها، وجعلُها محكومةً للتوجُّهاتِ والإراداتِ والمقاصِد، ومُسيطرةً على الأفعالِ والأقوالِ والتصرُّفات، فأصبحَ كثيرٌ يُوالِي على الدُّنيا، ومن أجلها يُعادُون، ولِذاتِها يُقاتِلون، فحينئذٍ وقعَ لهم الشقاءُ بأنواعه، وفقَدوا السعادةَ والفلاحَ والعِزَّ والنجاحَ.
ومن أجل هذا حذَّرَت نُصوصُ الإسلام من هذا المسلَكِ الوَخيم والمنهجِ الأثيم، قال جل وعلا: {*وَمَا هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا إِلَّا لَهْوٌ وَلَعِبٌ وَإِنَّ الدَّارَ الْآخِرَةَ لَهِيَ الْحَيَوَانُ لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ*} [العنكبوت: 64]. ورسولُنا  يقول في قصةٍ مع الصحابة رضي الله عنهم : «فواللهِ، ما الفقرَ أخشَى عليكم، ولكن أخشَى عليكم أن تُبسَطَ الدنيا عليكم كما بُسِطَت على من كان قبلَكم، فتتنافَسُوها كما تنافَسُوها، فتُهلِكَكم كما أهلكَتهم» متفق عليه. وفي حديثٍ آخر أنه  جلسَ على المنبَر، قال أبو سعيد: وجلسنا حولَه، ثم قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: «إن مما أخافُ عليكم من بعدي ما يُفتَحُ عليكم من زهرةِ الدنيا وزِينتِها» متفق عليه.
إن الفلاحَ الدنيوي والأخروي إنما يكونُ في تحقيقِ تقوى الله جل وعلا وطاعتِه، والحَذَر من مزالِقِ حبِّ الدنيا، أو أن تُؤثِّرَ على تقوى الله جل وعلا بنقصٍ أو تفريطٍ يُؤثِّرُ على هذه الحُقوق اللازِمة، {*إِنَّ الَّذِينَ لَا يَرْجُونَ لِقَاءَنَا وَرَضُوا بِالْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَاطْمَأَنُّوا بِهَا وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا غَافِلُونَ. أُولَئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمُ النَّارُ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ*} [يونس: 7، 8]. وحبيبُنا ونبيُّنا محمد  يقول: «إن الدنيا حلوةٌ خضِرةٌ، وإن اللهَ مُستخلِفَكم فيها فينظُر كيف تعملون، فاتقوا الدنيا واتقوا النساءَ» رواه مسلم. وفي حديثٍ آخر يُخبِرُ  عن فتنةِ هذه الأمة، فيقول: «إن لكل أمةٍ فتنةٌ، وفتنةُ أمتي المال». أي: أنهم يُمتَحَنون بهذه الدنيا؛ هل يجعلونها في طاعة الله جل وعلا؟ هل يقومون بواجبِ الله وحقوق رب العالمين، أم يُؤثِرون الدنيا، وتُفضِي بهم -والعياذُ بالله- إلى المُحرَّمِ والمذموم؟
أمة الإسلام، أشدُّ الأمور خطرًا على العبدِ أن يُزهِقَ أرواحًا بريئةً، أو أن يهتِكَ أعراضًا نقِيَّةً، أو أن يسلبَ حقوقًا مرعِيَّةً، أو أن يقعَ في ظلمٍ للخلقِ بأيِّ وجهٍ من الوجوه من أجلِ دُنيًا فانِية ومتاعٍ زائلٍ.
من أقبَحِ الأفعالِ فعلٌ يُبعِدُك عن رِضا ربِّ العالمين لأجلِ دُنيا حقيرةٍ وعَرَضٍ زائلٍ.
من أشنعِ المسالِكِ مسلَكٌ يُلقِي بأوامرِ الله جل وعلا ظِهريًّا من أجل منصِبٍ زائفٍ أو كرسيٍّ لا يبقَى.
قال  قولًا ينبغي أن يكون نُصبَ أعيُننا: «ما ذِئبان جائِعانِ أُرسِلا في غنَمٍ بأفسَد لها من حِرصِ المرء على المالِ والشرفِ لدينه». فحبُّ المال وحبُّ الشرف إذا لم يكن محكومًا بطاعة الله جل وعلا فإنه يكونُ من مُفسِدات الدين والعياذ بالله.
إن من يُقدِمُ على إفساد دينه لأجل دُنياه؛ من جمعِ مالٍ، أو حِرصٍ على منصبٍ أو وظيفةٍ، فهو ساعٍ في هلاكِ نفسِهِ عاجِلًا أم آجِلًا، سنَّةٌ إلهيَّةٌ ماضِيةٌ، لا تتبدَّلُ ولا تتغيَّرُ؛ فقد دعا رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلَّم على من كان هذا شأنه: «تعِسَ عبدُ الدينار، تعِسَ عبدُ الدرهم، تعِسَ عبدُ القَطيفَة والخَميصَة، إن أُعطِيَ رضِي، وإن لم يُعطَ لم يرضَ» رواه البخاري.
إن حبَّ الدنيا، إن حبَّ الزعامة، إن السعيَ إلى المناصبِ والقيادَة مذمومٌ لذاته، لاسيَّما حينما يُساوِمُ المرءُ فيها على أمرٍ من أمور دينه، أو يتنازَل عن واجبٍ من واجباتِ خالِقِه؛ قال : «إنكم ستحرِصون على الإمارة، وستكونُ نَدامةً يوم القيامة» رواه البخاري. وحينما قال له أبو ذرٍّ: ألا تستعمِلني يا رسول الله؟ قال: «يا أبا ذرٍّ، إنك ضعيفٌ، وإنها أمانةٌ، وإنها يوم القيامة خِزيٌ ونَدامةٌ، إلا من أخذَها بحقِّها، وأدَّى الذي عليه فيها».
اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمِعُ القولَ فيتَّبِعُ أحسنَه، وممن إذا أذنبَ استغفَر، وإذا أُعطِي شكَر، وإذا ابتُلِي صبَر.
أقولُ هذا القولَ، وأستغفرُ الله لي ولكم ولسائرِ المسلمين من كل ذنبٍ، فاستغفِروه، إنه هو الغفور الرحيم.

*الخطبة الثانية*
الحمد لله وحده، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريكَ له، وأشهد أن نبيَّنا محمدًا عبدُه ورسولُه، اللهم صلِّ وسلِّم وبارِك عليه وعلى آله وأصحابه.
أما بعد: فيا أيها المسلمون، إن الواجبَ على المُسلمين اليوم وهم يُعانون من هذه المِحَن ومن هذه الفِتَن التي لا يعلمُ عاقِبَتها إلا اللهُ جل وعلا أن يستدرِكوا أمرَهم، وإن على أهل الحلِّ والعقدِ من حُكَّامٍ وعلماء وأُمراء ووُجهاء في دِيار المُسلمين أن يسعَوا إلى لمِّ الشمل وجمعِ الكلمة بإصلاحِ الوَضعِ وفقَ منهج الإسلام الذي لا تصلُحُ الأمةُ إلا بهِ، وعلى من تحمَّلَ مسؤوليَّةً في بلادِ المُسلمين أن يقودَهم بالإسلام، أن يسيرَ بهم وفقَ الوحيِ المُطهَّر والسيرةِ النبويَّة العظيمةِ وسيرةِ الخُلفاء الراشدين.
فيجبُ علينا أن نقرأَ هذه السِّيَر، وأن نقتدِيَ بها، وأن نجعلَها حاكِمةً لنا في تصرُّفاتنا وفي مسالِكِنا.
إن الأمورَ لا تصلُح ولن تعيشَ المُجتمعات الإسلامية في رغَدٍ ورفاهِيَةٍ وخيرٍ وصلاحٍ إلا بهذا المنهَجِ، وبتقريبِ أهل الخير والصلاحِ وأصحابِ الإخلاص والصدقِ والنزاهة، قال : «ما بعَثَ الله من نبيٍّ ولا استخلَفَ من خليفةٍ إلا كانت له بِطانَتان: بِطانةٌ تأمرُه بالمعروف وتحُضُّه عليه، وبِطانةٌ تأمرُه بالشرِّ وتحضُّه عليه، والمعصومُ من عصمَ اللهُ».
وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: قال رسول الله  : «إذا أرادَ الله بالأميرِ خيرًا جعلَ له وزيرَ صدقٍ؛ إن نسِيَ ذكَّرَه، وإن ذكَرَ أعانَه، وإذا أرادَ به غيرَ ذلك جعل له وزيرَ سُوءٍ؛ إن نسِيَ لم يُذكِّره، وإن ذكَرَ لم يُعِنهُ» رواه أبو داود بإسنادٍ جيِّدٍ.
فإن ما أصابَنا في بلاد المُسلمين إنما هو بالبُعد عن المنهجِ الذي خطَّه نبيُّنا ، وسطَّرَه أبو بكرٍ وعمرُ وعُثمانُ وعليٌّ، وغيرُهم من الصحابة ممن تولَّى للمُسلمين ولايةً أو مسؤوليَّةً، ولا يهلَكُ على الله جل وعلا إلا هالك، وقال قائلُهم:
أمــرتهم أمــري بمُنعَـــرَج اللِّوَى فما استبَانُوا النُّصحَ إلا من ضُحَى الغَدِ
ويقول الآخرُ:
أمرتُك أمرًا جازِمًا فعصيتَني فأصبحتَ مسلُوبَ الإمارةِ نادِمًا
اللهم صلِّ وسلِّم وبارِك على نبيِّنا ورسولِنا محمدٍ...

----------


## جلال عبدالله شحاته

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

